# An invitation to our northern brethern



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Seeing as how you guys have lost (most of/all?) your piers, I'd like to invite you to come down and fish ours. This would include Tybee, Folly Beach, Garden City, Surfside, Myrtle Beach State Park, Springmaid, 2nd Avenue, 14th Street, Apache, etc. If you've lost a pier recently, I'll be more than glad to show you around one of ours. If you're in the MB area and you read this, please extend this same courtesy to those from NC and VA.

Thanks,

Emanuel


----------



## Eddy Gurge (Aug 27, 2003)

Do you ever make it to North Myrtle Emanuel?


----------



## Wolfbass (Nov 18, 2000)

Hi,
Thanks for the invite. My family spends 2 weeks on the outer banks every fall & it looks like our vacation (scheduled to start on the 27th) is not going to happen this year. Is there a place similar to what we are used to where we can stay right on the ocean & do a lot of surf fishing, with maybe piers & other options nearby?
Thanks.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Lost Romancoke pier here on Kent Island, and I may just take you up E man. Have to work on getting three or four days off for drive down, fishin' and drive home, but maybe we'll finally meet up. No word on AI as of yet, but seems new inlet is on NC, which more than likely doesn't bode well for my stretch of beach.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

To each and every one of you who wish to fish down this way, the invitation is open. Right now, I am still out of a car, but I will still be glad to tell you where to go, what to use and I have an entire tackle shop to supply you from.

Tybee is a pretty good place to fish at and the pier has plenty of trout, flounder and other fish to keep you busy. Fall rates are pretty good and most likely alot cheaper than the OBX.


----------



## Eddy Gurge (Aug 27, 2003)

Wolfbass,

Take a look at the North Myrtle area, especially Cherry Grove along Ocean Blvd. There are quite a few rental houses right on the water that go for around $700 a week or so. Thats where we will be starting Oct 4'th. The peirs not all that, but the surf fishing is nice and pretty quiet.


----------

